# Safety Jobs in UAE/Qatar



## edwin_moris (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi I am an Australian Citizen have been working in HSE last 10 years.
Can some one advise me any Best safety recruitment in UAE Midle east
What are the salary range for OHS professional
Regards
Edwin


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've moved your thread to the Dubai forum - you might get a bit more response to your query here.


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

Dear Edwin,
I'm expat living in Dubai.
I will refer you to two websites
www.bayt.com
www.gulftalent.com
You can find valuable information and the second one has salary servay for all GCC countries.
Good luck
Anwar


----------

